# Capt. Nathan’s Port Mansfield, TX. Report;1/28/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great day of scouting for trips the next several days. It will be one I will not soon forget!
Finding fish when it was calm in the thigh deep zone over scattered grass, we knew we just had to get some wind. Once the wind started blowing 15-20 out of the SE water started to streak up, bait became more active and the bite turned on.

DSL’s Strawberry Wine super model and floating Corkys were the baits of choice.
Had 3 fish over 26”, lost a big one and landed this 29”@8.25#. Cannot wait to see what the rest of the week holds.

We still have some good dates available for our Port Mansfield Winter Trophy


----------

